# Second Modem



## Appendices (Jun 16, 2012)

Recently I moved into a much larger house and switched to Verizon Fios from (evil) Comcast XFinity. Currently the only router in my house is next to the TV in the main living room. My office is in the far corner and the wifi signal is not great. I want to increase the wifi strength in my office as well as get an ethernet connection for my desktop. There is already a coax drop in my office.

In one of our last houses, we had a smart TV that required an ethernet connection, so we got a second router to bridge the connection and make an extra access point. However that only produced a signal equal in strength to what that router was receiving from the main one. I need full strength signal.

Will connecting a modem to the coax jack allow (with a router) allow me to have a second Wifi source, or will Verizon have a problem with that? (Or other problems)

Less important, if this does work, can it be the same network, so that if you move from one side of the house to another you don't have to switch network, only source?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can you connect the 2nd router by cable to the main router and have the 2nd router maybe halfway (signal strength wise) between the area to cover ?

otherwise if the house uses just one consumer unit (fusebox) you could use a powerline , they also have an unit which provides both a wireless and ethernet connection

or a wireless extender - see here How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together

Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum

* Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together *

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Appendices (Jun 16, 2012)

See it's not just the wifi signal strength, but the fact that I need a max speed ethernet connection there as well. I've seen the transmitting internet through the power line before, but from what I gathered it would not offer me the speed I require. I am trying to get both maximum strength wifi and ethernet connections in a room where the wifi strength is maybe one twentieth of the total bandwidth I pay for.

Thank you for the latter info about connecting a router to another, but I want to know if it's possible to have two of my routers broadcasting the same network the way a government complex or university broadcasts their wifi. I already have a coaxial drop in the office, I just need to know if it's possible to have a second cable modem or if Verizon will fight me about that.

I have already looked into other options, but I have used an extended wifi range before, and in this house, it will not provide the signal I need to use the maximum bandwidth on both wired and wireless devices. I need to have my own internet source.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your coax drop is useless to you. You can not connect two modems unless you get two services which will result in two separate networks.

If you want the max in that room you will have to disconnect the present router from the coax and move it to the coax in that room.

"I want to know if it's possible to have two of my routers broadcasting the same network the way a government complex or university broadcasts their wifi"

This is a WDS network [wireless distributed system]
Wireless distribution system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unless both routers [and you would most likely need three for coverage] support WDS you would need to get routers that do support WDS. We use the Dlink DAP-2690 for this.


----------



## Appendices (Jun 16, 2012)

My routers do in fact support WDS, I used it before to extend the range of my router, but I did not realize the institutions used the same method, judging by the consistent strength of signal.

It's very troubling that you cannot just make two different networks in your house if they share the same service, breaking the bandwidth in pieces. I wish that customers were allowed control over their own networks, but I should have known Verizon would never allow such a thing.

Also the coax drop isn't "useless", it still connects the TV. :wink:

I think I will ask Verizon about a way to do this, because sadly this is what needs to be done. I was hoping to avoid their awful customer support by finding an easy method, but it seems not.

Thank you for the assistance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*

Worthless as in adding a router  Glad to hear you have other purposes for it.

WDS allows you to move between APs seamlessly which is why you may need an additional unit to provide full coverage.

You also need to realize the Verizon Fios comes in as fiber not coax. Coax is only for your TV. Nothing Verizon can do to make this different for you.

If you want full bandwidth you need to run a Cat5e /6 cable from the routers present location to this back office room


----------



## Appendices (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*

The Verizon people reminded me that their actiontec router is in fact a multimedia over coax device which is why internet signal travels through the coaxial ports in your house as well.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*

MoCA [multimedia over coax ] 

it's my understanding this is for TV/streaming content not for hooking a pc up to the internet.

Multimedia over Coax Alliance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Did you ask Verizon if you could connect a cable router to the MoCA coax?


----------



## Appendices (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*

Consider how "streaming" works. It must have an internet connection. MoCA produces an ethernet connection anywhere you have a coax port. On MoCA's website, it offers things like connecting your HDTV to the internet, or hooking up a game console to its online offerings. If you look on any of the guides for a MoCA setup, they suggest using an ethernet hub or a router to connect multiple devices in the room. The Verizon FiOS router is by default a MoCA device, which is why Verizon offers the ability to run multiple internet connections in your house.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*

streaming has its limits. Just like I can't run a youtube video on my Roku but I can on my pc. Multimedia doesn't mean browsing the internet nicely. You ever browse the internet via your TV? Its painful. 

Hence my question of did you ask if you could connect a cable router [since cable connects by coax] to the coax. I would love to hear Verizon's answer on that one.

MoCA guides I see relate to TV's, DVRs and use splitters.
MoCA for Installers :: How to Install MoCA
This guide shows a MoCA adapter going in before the router and cabled to both wan and lan of the router.

It also talks about MoCA enabled products. Sounds like you need a MoCA enabled router in addition to a MoCA enabled adapter to then get networked. Though with fiber coming in not coax its unclear how you are going to set that up.


----------



## Appendices (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*

Verizon's default router is the Actiontec MI424WR, which is a MoCA router in itself. I use that device only to access Verizon's services. I disabled the wireless access point on the router, and plugged in my Airport Extreme, since it's much higher quality and has added features. The only exception is that MoCA is enabled through the Actiontec. All I need is a MoCA adapter in my office, with another airport and it should be all set up. I read a guide from some guy who set a system up for his parents' house.

I think you're getting caught on the multimedia in MoCA. Not only does the Actiontec router use MoCA, but so do all of Verizon's cable boxes. The cable boxes use the internet signal through the MoCA connection to run the TV guide and firmware updates. In this case, multimedia isn't limited to video streaming. If you can connect an Xbox to Xbox Live, you need a true internet connection, and that's exactly what MoCA is for. It may not have started as a full internet service along your coax system, but it is now.

Edit: The common bandwidth limit I've seen for the MoCA adapters is 240 Mb/s. While many of those people bemoaned the less than Cat5e ethernet speeds, 240 Mb/s is way more than I need.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*

Great. Sounds like you have it all figured out. I looked up the router they give you and didn't see a coax connection so how you are connecting is still a open question to me.

Let us know once you are operational what you ran into and what the speeds are. Best of luck.


----------



## Appendices (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*









I've never seen a cable company give a modem without a coax connector.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*

Fiber optic, telephone jack [dsl] rj45 [Ethernet] lots of different interfaces for routers in addition to coax.

Looks like you will need a MoDA adapter before the cable coax like the link I gave you [bottom video how to connect a xbox] for you to use your office coax connection for internet.

BTW that is a modem router combo unit not a modem. Its more a router than a modem.

If you are thinking you can just put in a coax splitter and then run to a cable router [another combo router] in your office I am pretty sure that will not work. Well it may work but you will lose internet connection on your main router since the ISP usually only allows you one internet ready ip address.

Not seeing any moca routers only adapters
Actiontec Multiband MoCA Network Adapter ECB3500T01 - Best Buy

MoCA adapter from coax to ethernet

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Ethernet-Existing-ECB2500C-Connected/dp/B001XUQOHE

But that doesn't help you use the coax in your office. You would need to run a network cable from the MoCA adapter to your office.

Looking at this Actiontec example they have the adapter after the router which make a lot more sense. Though they have adapters at each end of the coax.
MoCA Network Adapters


----------



## Appendices (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Second Modem*



Appendices said:


> Verizon's default router is the Actiontec MI424WR, which is a MoCA router in itself. I use that device only to access Verizon's services. I disabled the wireless access point on the router, and plugged in my Airport Extreme, since it's much higher quality and has added features. The only exception is that MoCA is enabled through the Actiontec. All I need is a MoCA adapter in my office, with another airport and it should be all set up.


I know I've been using fairly ambiguous terms in relation to the MI242WR, but I've been using it for years, and I have referred to it as both a modem and a router, just in different posts. The post above, relates how I do not use the router on it for anything other than allowing me to connect my personal router. Your mention about how it is more router than modem is quite true, because Verizon's ONT box from the fiber connection actually performs most of the modulating/demodulating, the Actiontec just takes it that one final step to turn it into an internet signal. Also, from this Verizon post you can see "has been updated to include Wireless N and support for the MoCA 1.1 standard." To me, this proves it is also a MoCA adapter, in it's already impressively long list of abilities.

You will also notice from this post, that I intend to buy a MoCA adapter to put before an extra Airport Extreme in the office. In fact, the amazon link you sent me looks like the exact same one I have in my Amazon cart already, Actiontec MoCA Adapter.

I'm confused by your first line, however. My meaning in the picture post is that, even when I had Cox Communications for cable, the modem (back then it was only a modem) they gave me used a coax connection and a single ethernet jack to connect our own wireless router to. When I had Comcast, they had their own modem/router combo setup (still mad about how often internet/TV would go down, it's really too bad Comcast owns Washington, DC). Also I haven't seen an RJ23/telephone jack on anything other than my parents fax machine in years. I wish fax would just go out of style already. Scanning and emailing works perfectly fine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice knowing what model Verizon router you are using.

http://support.actiontec.com/doc_files/Datasheet_MI424WR_Rev.E_Verizon_FiOS_Router.pdf

I see now that Verizon's router has the coax connection in addition to the wan port. Looks like all you need then is a MoCA splitter so one coax goes to your second router and one goes to your office with the coax to Ethernet MoCA adapter .


----------

